# Heavy Technical Pen?



## Bleh (Dec 6, 2008)

My second thread here in pens, hoping you guys can give me some suggestions, or at least broaden my horizons a bit.

I'm an engineer[ing student], and I like pens. I've been looking for a heavy pen with a fine point that is refillable. I currently have a fisher space pen, but I really am tiring of the ball point, so I use a Uni-ball Vision Needle Micro (0.5mm) for everyday writing. I like the way they write, but I'd like something heavier, made of metal and something I can keep for a while.

I've not tried fountian pens in a long while, and I'm not sure how I'd like them for drawings and notes... I know I like needle points. I know I like rollerballs. I'd like a needle tip so I can use it easily with a straight edge.

I'm currently in love with the Rotring Rollerball (Old with knurled grip), but I'm asking to see if there's anything I like better before.

And, being a student, on the cheap would be fantastic, but make suggestions that may fit and I'll keep them in mind for later. 
:thanks:thanks


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

On the FP side, a Namiki Vanishing Point in fine may work for you. It is not the heaviest, but many models are available and some may weigh more than others.

The NVP writes finer than is marked, so a fine point will be quite fine. The vanishing point aspect makes it "cool" from the engineering side.

I have liked mine quite a bit, but the fine point ended up being too fine for me. I was able to replace it with a medium nib quite chealy and use it often.

Hope that helps!

Dan


----------



## HenryLouis (Nov 30, 2008)

Lamy 2000... Timeless design.


----------



## Thorto (Sep 5, 2009)

Is the "Rotring Rollerball" the Rotring 600 rollerball?

I have the black and "lava" 600 fp, the latter is a very nice and unsusual finish. Great great pens, and the massive brass body seems indestructible. No pen comes close in the "heavy technical" department imo.


----------



## lisaray (Oct 14, 2009)

I have only black type pen...But its working fine ..But i am also looking for the same pens ..If anybody have ping me up


----------



## GarageBoy (Oct 9, 2008)

Lamy 2000 isn't a technical pen per-se (can't use it in conjunction with a straight edge) and fountain pens suck for that sorta thing

If you don't use rulers, etc, fountain pens are nice.
Also curious why you like heavy? Do you like it because you believe a heavier pen is more durable or do you prefer it for the ergonomics?


----------



## Bleh (Dec 6, 2008)

GarageBoy said:


> Also curious why you like heavy? Do you like it because you believe a heavier pen is more durable or do you prefer it for the ergonomics?


I like the feel of heavy pens and watches. I know, it'll get fatiguing to write with for long periods, but I don't write for long periods. If I need to write a long paper or something, I type it. I like a heavy pen for jotting notes and the like.


----------



## LeverTime (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm also an engineer. If you are doing math, I think a good cheap option is an Esterbrook with a firm, extra fine nib. Otherwise, if you need to use a ruler, you may want to stay away from fountain pens.


----------



## QualityAir (Dec 30, 2009)

Surefire makes a good HEAVY pen
http://www.surefire.com/The-SureFire-Pen


----------



## Bloke In England (Nov 29, 2009)

QualityAir said:


> Surefire makes a good HEAVY pen
> http://www.surefire.com/The-SureFire-Pen


So do Benchmade, but both are expensive.

The Schrade tactical pen appears to be good value at $23


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Dec 8, 2009)

Bleh said:


> I'm currently in love with the Rotring Rollerball (Old with knurled grip), but I'm asking to see if there's anything I like better before.


No, there isn't, stick with the Rotring. I'm personally fond of the 600, but that's not the knurled grip, I don't think, wouldn't mind knowing which one is the knurled grip -- 300?


----------



## Bleh (Dec 6, 2008)

Well, I finally fell victim to temptation, I bought a Rotring 600 Black Rollerball. o| 

Anyway, Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## ohmegah (Dec 16, 2008)

I use this on site / for field review:










Rotring 600-Trio. Solid brass with 2 ink colours and pencil... Heaviest pen I can comfortably handle. I swapped-out the ink cartridges for similar ones from LAMY, and it has improved the pen's function immeasurably.
-wjb


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Bloke In England said:


> So do Benchmade, but both are expensive.
> 
> The Schrade tactical pen appears to be good value at $23


Schrade makes pens? It looks like a nice one; one I'd like to get someday.

Nice catch.

heb


----------



## rukrem (Apr 13, 2009)

ohmegah said:


> I use this on site / for field review:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its funny I had a whole bunch of these (2 in silver and one in black) and got rid of them years ago and now they are selling for $225+ USD. WHAT o|

Still held on to the 600 fountain pen though, which has also doubled in price.


----------



## ohmegah (Dec 16, 2008)

rukrem said:


> Its funny I had a whole bunch of these (2 in silver and one in black) and got rid of them years ago and now they are selling for $225+ USD. WHAT o|
> 
> Still held on to the 600 fountain pen though, which has also doubled in price.


What? $225 USD? That is funny :-d

I don't think I paid more than 50 bucks for mine, and I sure wouldn't pay that again... It's not a really comfortable pen to use. It's very functional and durable, that's why I use it for field review, but it's too heavy to write anything with feeling and style. I could chisel out a note on a slab of granite with it, though... ;-)
-wjb


----------

